# Termites eating out pastures



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

As some may know, here in Texas we're in the middle of a giant drought. I don't know if it's in several areas, or just where I live, but a kind of termite is completely eating out everything. In our pastures there's nothing but termite tunnels, except for the areas we've been watering for the horses, but they still eventually manage to get to that grass as well. It's quite difficult to keep good grass going, since the termites are after it all.


Does anyone know of what can effectively kill them, but is still safe for the horses? It's in pretty much all the pastures, but worse in my Thoroughbreds paddock, which leads into the arena, so it can't be anything toxic to them.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you sure its termites? The type we have around here go for moist dead wood. You are more likely to find them near the ground of an old wood fence post than in the really dry ground of pasture.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

termites readily eat dead dry grass, termite bait sations will cut down the population, check al owes or home depot, they poison is weeks so they carry it back to the colony eventually killing the colony, but I imagine you need a bunch of them for a field, sad to say but the real answer is rain to get the grass growing again. I know that doesnt help much.


----------

